
First made-at-home integrated circuits using litography - Confiks
http://sam.zeloof.xyz/first-ic/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16955549](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16955549),
which is currently at the top of the front page.

